# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Baikaderm krem - opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Baikaderm to krem na podrażnioną skórę.

----------


## słomka

Polecam na stany zapalne skóry powstałe w wyniku urazów mechanicznych oraz w przebiegu trądziku (trądzik grudkowo-krostkowy).

Zmiany zapalne zostają złagodzone, stopniowo się zmniejszają i skóra wraca do normy. Może okres po którym widać działanie kremu nie jest zadowalająco szybki, ale stosowany regularnie przynosi efekty.

Poza tym nie uczula, nawilża a co najważniejsze jest w przystępnej cenie, bo kosztuje ok. 13,00zł

----------

